# DSLR oder Prosumer für Fotografie-Anfänger?



## Elfriede (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Fotospezialisten,

immer schon habe ich Euere Fotos hier im Forum bewundert und sowohl die Kamera- Diskussionen als auch alle Ratschläge zur Fotobearbeitung sehr genau gelesen. Fixfoto habe ich mir zum Testen herunter geladen und gleich  auch die Bedienungsanleitung, die wirklich sehr hilfreich ist. Für alle Hinweise vielen Dank! Obwohl ich nichts von Fotografie verstehe, interessieren mich Euere Diskussionen mittlerweile sehr und ich habe die Hoffnung davon zu profitieren, wenn ich mich ernsthaft mit der Materie beschäftige. Ich müsste bei Null anfangen, denn sehr viel mehr als  den Auslöser einer Kamera (Automatik) drücken kann ich bislang nicht. Ich verwende dazu die Fuji FinePix Z1, die ich nach Kriterien,  wie sehr gute Testergebnisse, Handlichkeit,  kleine Abmaße, geringes Gewicht, Design usw. gleich nach ihrer Verfügbarkeit gewählt und noch mit 500 Euro zu teuer bezahlt habe, denn sicher ist sie jetzt um den halben Preis zu haben. Dank Eurer Diskussionen weiß ich nun, dass für die Wahl einer Kamera andere Kriterien  wichtig  sind und bitte Euch ernsthaft um Rat für den anstehenden Kauf einer neuen Kamera. 

Bitte sagt nicht, dass für jemanden, der rein gar nichts von Fotografie versteht, jedes Ding mit Auslöser gut genug ist. Mir wäre besser geholfen mit einer Information, ob es  beispielsweise eine gute Kamera für Einsteiger gibt oder ob es Sinn macht, sich  gleich eine optimale Ausrüstung zuzulegen, auch wenn man damit bei Null beginnen muss und sofern  700 bis maximal  800 Euro dafür ausreichen.  Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass diese Frage auch andere Forumsmitglieder interessiert, die sich,  animiert durch Euere guten Fotos,  auch um mehr Qualität ihrer Aufnahmen bemühen wollen.

Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir helfen.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Elfriede,

die Frage nach der Kamera wäre ja eigentlich etwas für einen weiteren Thread... Soll ich aus Deinem Post mal lieber einen neuen machen?

Ich fange fotomäßig auch mehr oder weniger bei Null an-viele der Daten sind für mich noch "Böhmische Dörfer"


----------



## Digicat (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Servus Annett & Elfriede

Schauts einmal da rein https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2567

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Annett (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Helmut,

war von mir etwas unglücklich formuliert.
Mit Daten meinte ich eher die Daten, die Stefan zu meinen Bildern gepostet hatte. Also Bilddaten... Einstellungen usw.

Was Kameradaten angeht, da versteh ich zumindest ein kleines Bissle von dem, was Ihr so schreibt.

Ich weiß mit nicht anders zu helfen, denn den Knopf zum Beiträger auseinander nehmen habe ich nicht gefunden... 

*Friedhelm* hatte am 13.06.06 um 14:34 MESZ noch geschrieben:





			
				Friedhelm schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade wenn ich mir Elfriedes "Anforderungsprofil" so anschaue, würde sie mit einer "Prosumer" der vorletzten (preiswerten) Generation vermutlich ganz gut fahren.
> Ist auch nicht jedermans Sache, mit einem Koffer voller Objektive und sonstigen Utensilien durch die Lande zu reisen. Mir jedenfalls ist ein kleines handliches Stativ statt eines Superteles lieber dabei zu haben - wobei zugegeben diese Vorliebe wohl von meiner Filmerei stammt.


----------



## Elfriede (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Annett, hallo Helmut,

nun, ich verstehe von Kameras so gut wie gar nichts. Zwar habe ich alles zu Deinem Hinweis gelesen, lieber Helmut, aber alles was dort zu finden ist stammt von Teilnehmern, die sich offensichtlich schon lange mit Fotografie beschäftigen und sich gut mit Kameras auskennen und somit auch die richtigen Fragen stellen können. 

Ich denke, liebe Annett, ein eigener Thread wäre sicher gut, zumindest was die Auswahlkriterien einer Kamera betrifft. Dort würden sich auch andere Neulinge auf diesem Gebiet getrauen ihre Fragen zu stellen. Viele werden sich mit dem Gedanken herumschlagen, was für sie sinnvoll ist. Soll man sich eine bessere Kompaktkamera zulegen, macht eine Prosumer Sinn oder soll man gleich ins kalte Wasser springen und sich von Anfang an mit einer digitalen Spiegelreflex auseinandersetzen? Wo liegen für einen Anfänger Vor- und Nachteile? Ich zum Beispiel möchte eine Kamera, die nicht zu groß und zu schwer ist und gefühlsmäßig werde ich auch keine Freude an häufigen Objektivwechseln haben, weshalb für mich vielleicht eher eine Prosumer richtig wäre. Aber wie gesagt, ich verstehe noch gar nichts, wenn ich auch schon viel darüber gelesen habe, denn noch habe ich keinerlei praktische Erfahrung.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## jochen (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich hatte auch schon die Qual der Wahl, siehe hier...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1794

Ich bin wie schon mehrmals geschrieben bei der Canon Powershot S2 IS gelandet eine Prosumer, mit der ich im Großen und Ganzen recht zufrieden bin.

Mit dieser Kamera kann man meiner Meinung nach recht gute Bilder schießen, jedoch bei gewissen Situationen scheitert das große Zoomobjektiv.
(Betrifft alle Prosumer)
Man bekommt nie die gewünschte Schärfentiefe, Belichtung etc, wie mit einer Kamera bei der man das Objektiv wechseln kann.
Der Vorteil ist, man kann bei geeigneten Lichtverhältnissen klasse Bilder bekommen ohne das Objektiv wechseln zu müssen.

So optimale Bilder wie sie Stefan und Helmut hier posten geht, denke ich, nur mit Spiegelreflex, und natürlich viel Erfahrung.


----------



## Elfriede (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Jochen,

ich habe die Qual Deiner Kamerawahl genau mitverfolgt und habe alle Ratschläge, die Du bekommen hast, aufmerksam gelesen. Sie gingen alle in Richtung der besten, erschwinglichen Kamera. Der Unterschied zu meiner Qual der Wahl ist aber gravierend: Du hast schon vorher mit Spiegelreflex gearbeitet, ich noch nie. 

Friedhelm hat  nicht ganz unrecht mit seiner Empfehlung. Ich sollte mir vielleicht wirklich erst einmal sozusagen eine Kamera zum Üben  kaufen, obwohl es mir innerlich widerstrebt Geld für ein älteres Gerät auszugeben. Ganz sicher aber trifft auf mich zu, dass ich nicht mit einem Kofferr voll Objektiven und anderem Zubehör belastet sein will. Ich will einfach bessere Fotos von Pflanzen und Tieren im Nahbereich machen. Selbstverständlich ist mir auch bewusst, dass selbst die beste Kamera nicht zwangsläufig zu so guten Ergebnissen führt, wie wir sie besonders von Stefan und Helmut immer wieder bewundern können, denn ohne Talent und Erfahrung geht es auch oder speziell in der Fotografie nicht.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Servus Elfriede

Wenn ich mir deine Anforderungen anschaue, so passt wirklich eine Prosumer am besten zu dir.
Möchte dir wertfrei diese ans Herz legen: Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ30

Hier ein Ausführlicher Test in Digitalkamera.de : 

Wenn dir noch andere Cams zusagen kannst dort die Testberichte darüber auch finden.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

Ps.: Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen, und ich koche auch nur mit Wasser.


----------



## StefanS (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Elfriede,

die "ideale" Kamera - das ist wirklich ein Thema, bei dem man sich die Köpfe heiss reden kann - und noch mehr.

Auf was würde ich _heute _Wert legen (das alles zu einem brauchbaren Preis)?
- Auf ein ordentliches, lichtstarkes Objektiv
- auf einen möglichst grossen *optischen *Zoombereich (digitaler Zoom ist vollkommen überflüssig - kann selbst die primitivste Bildbearbeitung besser) 
- einen ausreichend grossen internen Speicher (damit man wenigstens drei, vier Serienaufnahmen hinbekommt)
- eine ordentlich grosse Auflösung (Pixelzahl), damit man in Verbindung mit Tele und Ausschnittvergrösserung brauchbare Pseudo-Zoomaufnahmen hinbekommt
- und - last, but not least, einen optischen oder elektronischen Bildstabilisator

Anschluss eines externen Blitzgerätes etc. kann leicht zusätzlich ins Geld gehen. Bei den Preisen unten solltest Du beachten, dass zumeist noch ein grosser Chip, ein Kartenleser und ein Wechselakku hinzukommt. Also los geht's:

*Canon Powershot S2 IS   380,- (12fach optisch, außerordentlich preiswert, 5 Mpx)
Leica D-Lux 2   690,- (nur 4fach optisch, außerordentlich teuer, 8,4 Mpx)
Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ30   550,- (12fach optisch, teuer, 8 Mpx – der Allrounder !)
Sony CyberShot
   DSC-H1   380,- (12fach optisch, sehr preiswert, 5,3 Mpx)
   DSC-H2   370,- (12fach optisch, außerordentlich preiswert, 6 Mpx)
   DSC-H5   470,- (12fach optisch, noch sehr preiswert, 7,2 Mpx)*

Und wenn man auf einen Bildstabilisator* verzichten kann:
Casio Exilim Pro EX-P505 450,- 
Fuji FinePix S5600 280,- 
Fuji FinePix S9500 520,- 
Kodak Z 650 300,- 
Olympus SP-500 UZ 280,- 

* ein Bildstabilisator ist zwar ausserordentlich angenehm, gleicht aber nur das "Zittern" der eigenen Hand aus, nicht aber eine eventuelle schnelle Bewegung des Motivs

Tja, unter den fett gedruckten würde ich mich nach dem Ausprobieren vor Ort entscheiden - wobei ich aus meiner Sympathie für die Panasonic ja nie einen Hehl gemacht habe.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Die Bemerkung von Jochen trifft voll zu: Wegen des immer noch vergleichsweise sehr kleinen Bildsensors im Vergleich zu einer Spiegelreflex zeichnen Kompakte über einen viel grösseren Bereich scharf. Selbst bei weit offener Blende ist es eher schwierig, ein Motiv freizustellen.


----------



## Elfriede (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Helmut,

vielen Dank für Deine Empfehlung. Viel habe ich von den ausführlichen Testbeschreibungen in einem ersten Lesedurchgang zwar nicht verstanden, aber ich werde mich gleich morgen zu einem Fotohändler begeben und diese Kamera einmal in die Hand nehmen , denn 750 Gramm Gewicht erscheint mir nicht gerade leicht. Grundsätzlich glaube ich aber auch, dass ich mit einer Prosumer vielleicht gut bedient bin, wenn ich auch noch keine genaue Vorstellung davon habe. Liege ich richtig mit meiner Annahme, dass eine Prosumer-Kamera die Anforderungen zwischen einer guten Kompaktkamera und einer digitalen Spiegelreflexkamera erfüllt? 

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Stefan,

auch Dir vielen Dank für Deine Entscheidungshilfe. Ich bin froh, dass meine Suche nun ein Ende hat, ich werde die  Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ30 nehmen, da Helmut und Du diese Kamera lobt und ich somit nicht mehr auf eine Händlerempfehlung angewiesen bin und mich dort auch nicht mehr als völlig unwissend outen muss, wie ich  es hier im Forum notwendigerweise tun musste, um die Hilfe zu erlangen, die ich nötig hatte. 

Ich muss endlich auch einmal sagen, dass ich es durchaus nicht als Selbstverstänlichkeit betrachte, was Ihr und andere engagierte Forumsmitglieder hier in diesem Forum leistet.

also nochmals vielen Dank und liebe Grüße
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: DSLR oder Prosumer für Fotografie-Anfänger?*

Hallo zusammen,

da die Diskussion ja hauptsächlich in Richtung der Kamera weiterging, war ich noch so frei sie abzutrennen. Außer bei Friedhelms Beitrag war das kein Problem. Sein Posting habe ich beim Bildbearbeitungsthread gelassen. Was für Elfriede's Entscheidung wichtig ist, habe ich in mein Posting per Zitat eingebaut-ich kann hier keine Posts "teilen". Passt zwar nicht ganz, aber ich hoffe es geht trotzdem so.


----------



## Annett (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: DSLR oder Prosumer für Fotografie-Anfänger?*

Nun noch kurz zum Thema.

Mir wäre es wahrscheinlich auch zu umständlich einen "Sack voll Objektive" rumzuschleppen. Deshalb kann ich Elfriede's Entscheidung für eine Prosumer gut nachvollziehen.

@Elfriede
Ich hoffe, Du berichtest später ein wenig von Deinen Erfahrungen mit der Kamera. 
Das gibt sicherlich auch mal einen anderen Blickwinkel auf solch ein "Gerät"


----------



## Elfriede (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: DSLR oder Prosumer für Fotografie-Anfänger?*

Hallo Annett,

gerne werde ich später, wahrscheinlich erst viel später über meine Erfahrungen mit der neuen Kamera berichten. Sie musste bestellt werden, lagernd gab es sie hier nicht und ich kann nur hoffen, dass mich das (für mich) große und ungewohnte Gerät nicht erschreckt, wenn ich es erstmals in einigen Tagen in die Hand nehmen kann.

MIt lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## StefanS (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: DSLR oder Prosumer für Fotografie-Anfänger?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe karsten. auch schon zur Panasonic geraten - ich denke, er ist zufrieden mit der Kamera. Elfriede, wenn Du also noch eine Stimme brauchst...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Elfriede (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: DSLR oder Prosumer für Fotografie-Anfänger?*

Hallo Stefan,

jetzt, da ich die Kamera schon bestellt habe, bin ich sehr zuversichtlich und freue mich darauf. Ich hoffe, dass karsten mit der Kamera auch zufrieden ist, ich habe nämlich viel Käuferlob darüber gelesen und nur wenige Negativberichte zur Panasonic gefunden, die hauptsächlich das Rauschverhalten betrafen, das ich wohl noch lange Zeit  nicht beurteilen werde können.

Herzliche Grüße
Elfriede


----------



## jochen (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: DSLR oder Prosumer für Fotografie-Anfänger?*

Hallo Elfriede,

Glückwunsch zum Kauf der Lumix DMC-FZ 30

Diese Kamera stand bis zuletzt in meiner Auswahl,
ich habe mich jedoch für die Canon entschieden weil sie im direkten Vergleich bei mir zumindest besser _in der Hand lag_.

Im Nachhinein betrachtet, und mit den Erfahrungen gerade hier im Forum, hätte ich die Lumix jetzt lieber. 
Die 8 Megapixel, sind im Vergleich zur Canon (5) bei Ausschnittvergrößerung ein riesen Vorteil, gerade bei Prosumer wo man keine Objektive wechseln kann.

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## StefanS (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: DSLR oder Prosumer für Fotografie-Anfänger?*

Hallo zusammen,

draussen herrscht eine irrsinnige Hitze - ich bin über Mittag mal eben rein und grabe gleich weiter...

Tja, das Thema Rauschverhalten: Das Rauschen erkennt man sofort, wenn es denn auftritt. Sieht aus wie körniger Film früherer Zeiten. Ich denke aber, solange man den ISO Wert nicht sonderlich hochzieht, hat man keine Probleme. Bei hohen ISO Werten lohnt sich die Software Neatimage, die schon ziemlich wirksam entrauscht (aber auch ein wenig weichzeichnet, was aber allenfalls am Bildschirm erkennbar ist, und nicht bei Ausdrucken). Man muss eben abwägen: Die zahlreichen Leistungsmerkmale der Kamera gegen ein etwas erhöhtes Rauschverhalten.

Die Canon ist ebenfalls eine ausgezeichnete Kamera und dazu preislich hervorragend positioniert. Jochen hat das schon ganz richtig gemacht: Man muss eine Kamera beim "Anfassen" wirklich mögen, sonst fotografiert man ungern. Der Nachteil zwischen 5 und 8 Megapixel, wie gross ist der wirklich ??

- Die Anzahl der Pixel erhöht sich nicht etwa linear, sondern im Quadrat (Länge x Breite). Die Werbung lässt einen gerne glauben, dass man bei 8 MPx eine 1,6fach höhere Auflösung gegenüber 5 MPx hat. Tatsächlich (wenn auch ein wenig vereinfacht) ist der Gewinn "nur" _knapp _1,3fach (Wurzel aus 8 / Wurzel aus 5). Der nächste wirklich wichtige Schritt nach 5 MPx sind m.E. 12 MPx (=Anforderung an professionelle Fotos zur Ausbelichtung, keine Ausschnittvergrösserung)
- Prosumer-Kameras fehlt es nicht an Tele, sondern an Weitwinkel: Wegen des extrem hohen Crop-Faktors ist ein ordentliches Weitwinkel konstruktiv praktisch nicht hinzukriegen. Bei ausreichend langem Tele (und die Canon hat mit 437 mm - bezogen auf KB - sogar noch 17 mm mehr Tele als die Panasonic) kann man auch bei 5 MPx ordentliche Ausschnittvergrösserungen machen. Mein längstes Tele hat auch "nur" 480 mm bezogen auf Kleinbild. Und damit fotografiere ich immer noch aus der Hand. Erinnert Ihr Euch, dass das zu analogen Zeiten ein unerfüllbarer Traum war ??

Also Jochen: Kein Grund zum Bedauern, wenn sich die Kamera für Dich besser anfasst ! Bei den von mir fett gelisteten Modell waren die Unterschiede eh eher im persönlich/geschmacklichen Bereich zu suchen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## jochen (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: DSLR oder Prosumer für Fotografie-Anfänger?*

Hallo Fotofreunde,

@ Stefan

Danke für deinen Beitrag,

Ich als Digitalfotoneuling dachte mir halt das 3 Megapixel mehr, eine bessere Auflösung geben, und somit eine bessere Ausschnittvergrößerung, mit schärferen Bildern, auf kleinsten Details vom Gesamtbild.
Wenn ich zB. meine Libellenbilder sehe, _pixelt_ es gewaltig nach einer gewissen Vergrößerung, und ich dachte halt mit 8 Megapixel kann man noch mehr ins Detail gehen, ohne die Pixelpunkte zu sehen.
Ich bin halt noch am lernen... 

Hier nur mal zum Vergleich (das Bild ist gedreht und über den Hintergrund sollte man hinweg sehen) detailierter konnte ich in dieser Einstellung nicht gehen.
(zumindest nicht mit meinen fotographischen Kenntnissen)

 

Noch ein Wort zur DSLR...

Sie hat halt den Vorteil bei einen Objektiv oberhalb 400mm ( oder besser bei jeder Nennweite), eine viel bessere Lichtstärke durch  den Wechsel der Objektive zu bekommen. Das alles hat sicher seinen Preis, aber man hat die Möglichkeit dazu, während man bei einer Prosumer an der Lichtstärke gebunden ist.
Über den Weitwinkel einer _Topzoomerkamera_, sprechen wir lieber nicht.
Habe mir ein Weitwinkel- Vorsatzobjektiv zugekauft um wenigstens etwas _raumgreifenter _ fotografieren zu können.
Aber dann fängt es schon wieder an mit dem Basteln vor dem Knipsen, was ich ja durch den Kauf der Prosumer vermeiden wollte.


----------



## StefanS (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: DSLR oder Prosumer für Fotografie-Anfänger?*

Stimmt schon, Jochen (insbesondere die Sache mit dem WW), nur: Für ein Tele oberhalb 400 mm kannst Du Dir in aller gleich einige hochwertige Prosumer kaufen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

